# Unreal version of Canon in D by German cello player



## beatles84

This has to be the best version I've ever heard!
Check it out!


----------



## Rasa

It doesn't really sound like Pachelbel's canon, so he must be doing something wrong...

Good party trick


----------



## MJTTOMB

I like the really unreal part where he grows 4 arms and double-stops while playing pizzicato.


----------



## beatles84

I have to disagree Rasa. I think interpreting a classic work like this is the only way to keep it fresh and interesting. If you want to hear Canon in D as written there are a million other versions you can listen to. I applaud him for putting his own spin on it and making it his own.


----------



## Manxfeeder

What I'm getting from this is, to a cello player, all the Canon in D is is that bassline over and over. What he does in this video is what a cello player does in his head as he plays that bassline over and over - including the fantasy about the girl. Although what girl would want to hang around anyone who would give her cellolitis?


----------



## graaf

beatles84 said:


> This has to be the best version I've ever heard!
> Check it out!


Liked it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rasa

beatles84 said:


> I have to disagree Rasa. I think interpreting a classic work like this is the only way to keep it fresh and interesting.


This has nothing to do with interpretation. The work wasn't interesting to begin with. Adding a few frills to it doesn't change that.


----------



## Organpiper61

I kind of liked it. It is a modern sound to original classic piece, and still maintains the original foundation.


----------



## dmg

Enjoyed it; thanks!


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Would have been better with something else than the Canon in D.


----------

